# 1A late 20s, company covers €1,200: VHI Company Plans (Plus Level 1 vs Extra Level 1)



## jeromakay (25 Jul 2013)

Hi all, 

Just stuck in taking a decision, your advice would do be great.

I'm thinking opting between the Company Plan Plus Level 1 (€1,162) and the Company Plan Extra Level 2 (€1,432). 

The difference in price is €270, with the latter being more expensive. The company covers €1,200, so by default, the Company Plan Plus Level 1 is paid.

Now, I don't see the a massive difference in price, I only have to pay from my own pocket €232 EUR and I'm insured, but the benefits are a lot greater and I plan few visits to the doctor and some dental work. 

I think the second (but more expensive) plan is more comprehensive and protects you better for the unexpected, while the price difference is not that bad. I'm in my late twenties.

Any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## snowyb (25 Jul 2013)

Hi jeromakay,

Welcome to AAM.
Your in a very comfortable position, making this decision.

Either way, it's a positive result. Both plans are good options.
My own take on it, would be to go for the cheaper option and keep 
your money to pay for some of the dental and doctors visits.

The extra refund with the higher plan is only 15euro per visit so it would
be more cost effective to use the cash for your visits.

At your youthful stage of life, I think you would be over insured.
The only difference for hospital cover is the hospital excess if admitted to a private hospital, and a lower shortfall for a private room in a private hospital.

In saying that its a very happy position to be in, if you choose to go for the 
dearer plan, its a bargain with all the extras attached.
A first world problem to decide on.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## jeromakay (27 Jul 2013)

MAny thanks Snowyb! Will consider the perspective of using the cash to pay off the difference in cost after evaluating the needs.


----------

